# Strange slime on top of water



## FishFaceMartin (Mar 24, 2009)

Alright, well, I've had my 10 gallon tank set up with tap water, gravel, a cave, and water dechlorinator for about a week now. I got a heater and a thermometer at the petstore the other day and while setting these up it came to my attention that there is a strange very thin layer of slime on the top of the water. When looking from underneath to the top of the tank, this slime looks kind of oily. When sticking my fingers in the water, the water is tangibly slimey. I dropped a few pellets of food into the water a few days ago when I decided to cycle my tank using that method (only to decide to use ammonia later). I noticed right after that that the water had gotten very cloudy. 

Question: Is this normal? If not, what could have caused the slime? The 10 gallon was used about a year and half ago as a frog tank. I used vinegar to get some of the stuck-on stuff off. Could this be the cause? Could I not have washed the tank out well enough? 

Should I dump the water, scrub the tank again, and put fresh water in?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know about the slime but I think, and someone can correct me if I'm wrong, that its normal for a cycling tank to be cloudy for a few days. It should eventually clear up.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

The cloudiness is normal for newly set up tanks and will take care of itself, perhaps in a few days to a few weeks....

You need to add a bubble wall or something that produces more bubbles to break up the surface water...
That should remove/take care of the film your talking about


----------



## FishFaceMartin (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys!

And oooOOOohhh, an excuse to get myself a bubble wall! lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That would be cool.


----------

